# Return Ornaments after Ich?



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Around Christmas I lost all my fish to severe case of Ich. I could see the white specks on my ornaments also. I drained tank, washed everything in warm water and let dry. I am putting my tank back together, to include my previous ornaments of: plastic plants and rock. They have all been air dryed for about 3 weeks. Is is safe to use these ornaments again? In other words, can ich break back out if everything has been washed in hot water and allowed to air dry of 3 weeks? ?:


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't believe so. I think you should be safe.


----------



## findingjohn (Dec 2, 2009)

Clownfish said:


> Around Christmas I lost all my fish to severe case of Ich. I could see the white specks on my ornaments also. I drained tank, washed everything in warm water and let dry. I am putting my tank back together, to include my previous ornaments of: plastic plants and rock. They have all been air dryed for about 3 weeks. Is is safe to use these ornaments again? In other words, can ich break back out if everything has been washed in hot water and allowed to air dry of 3 weeks? ?:




Did you treat the tank with any type of ich medicine like cooper safe to confirm you did kill all the ich in the tank. Did you do normal water changes every week on your tank. What do you keep the heat at in you tank? What kind of fish did you have? Did you just clean it with water? :fish:


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe his fish are dead, the tank is dry, and empty so there fore room temp is the heat.


----------



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Cacatuoides said:


> I believe his fish are dead, the tank is dry, and empty so there fore room temp is the heat.


Correct the tank has been dry since Christmas. I'm starting to fill it back up and was just wondering about putting the old ornaments back into it, since they have been washed with hot clean water and also allowed to dry since Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Fill it up and treat the water to be on the safe side. You do not want your next fish to get infected. You also have plenty of time, due to there being no fish to worry about.

Also, did you clean the gravel out?


----------



## Bannana (Jan 4, 2010)

Cam said:


> Fill it up and treat the water to be on the safe side. You do not want your next fish to get infected. You also have plenty of time, due to there being no fish to worry about.
> 
> Also, did you clean the gravel out?


Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Cam said:


> Fill it up and treat the water to be on the safe side. You do not want your next fish to get infected. You also have plenty of time, due to there being no fish to worry about.
> 
> Also, did you clean the gravel out?


Yes, I washed the gravel and it too has been setting dry since Christmas. I really hate to put meds in my show tank. What I'm thinking is that since everything has been dry since Christmas, that no parasites or pathogens will live, but have no real knowledge of that. Can anyone confirm that so I don't have to use Chemicals? This tank (105 gallons) used to have SW fish in it. I just hate to let chemicals in their in case I want to keep invertibrates in it sometime and I don't want chemicals leaching out from the silicon.:fun:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Clownfish said:


> I just hate to let chemicals in their in case I want to keep invertibrates in it sometime and I don't want chemicals leaching out from the silicon.:fun:


Yes, and the copper medications used for ich treatment are exactly the type of medications that hurt corals and anemones.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fill the tank up and let it sit a few days, then dump it out, wipe the insides squeaky clean, ( be sure to wipe under the edges of the frames ) rinse, and refill. That should absolutely solve any possible problems. Likewise, soak your ornaments in a big bucket of tapwater, ( DON'T dechlorinate that water ) for a few days and they'll be safe.


----------



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Fill the tank up and let it sit a few days, then dump it out, wipe the insides squeaky clean, ( be sure to wipe under the edges of the frames ) rinse, and refill. That should absolutely solve any possible problems. Likewise, soak your ornaments in a big bucket of tapwater, ( DON'T dechlorinate that water ) for a few days and they'll be safe.


Thank you, will give it a try.:fish:


----------

